# Good app to remotely control my phone?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anybody know if there is a good app to remotely control my phone from a PC? I've tried a couple that go over the internet and have something like a 5 second lag and they're absolutely horrible. Given that my phone is ~2 feet away from my computer, I don't need it to go out over the web or anything. ;-)

What have you used before? What were the pros and cons of it?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Android screencast. It requires a USB connection, but that sounds like it'll be fine.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Android screencast. It requires a USB connection, but that sounds like it'll be fine.


This wasn't quite what I had in mind, requiring ADB and all, but I think this just might work. I keep the Android SDK installed in a Roaming Apps fashion (courtesy of Dropbox) so it's easy to get ADB up and running on any system. It's come in handy quite a few times before and sounds like it will again!


----------



## xerais (Sep 7, 2011)

Check out remote web desktop and the remote control plugin. I use my phone through realvnc and it is crazy fast and liquid smooth.

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Forum Runner


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

xerais said:


> Check out remote web desktop and the remote control plugin. I use my phone through realvnc and it is crazy fast and liquid smooth.
> 
> Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Forum Runner


That's a great app! I had never heard of it.

I can't get the remote control feature to work though. It keeps saying failed. I gave it root permission. I'll have to figure it out.

Either way, thanks.

Edit: Ahh, it's a separate add-on. Got it.


----------



## darkbug (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to say that screencast works great!


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I use Webkey to remotley control my phone.


----------



## b1b2 (Aug 13, 2011)

i use logmein


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

b1b2 said:


> i use logmein


Really? To control your phone, huh?


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Webkey is a bit laggy at times.


----------



## terrowrist (Oct 7, 2011)

I used logmein before to connect to my phone and yeap it works. You can see the OS information, including hardware and software, pretty much everything about the phone. I believe you can also send out commands.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

> I used logmein before to connect to my phone and yeap it works. You can see the OS information, including hardware and software, pretty much everything about the phone. I believe you can also send out commands.


 No you didn't. Logmein allows you to control a computer from your phone, but not the other way around.


----------



## BillyJoeBob (Nov 2, 2011)

reygeoffrey said:


> I use Webkey to remotley control my phone.


This app is the mac daddy


----------

